# Origin of Beorn



## Noldor_returned (Oct 25, 2005)

In the Hobbit comes one of the (I think) most interesting characters: Beorn. I thought about a few things about Beorn, and came to this conclusion: he is related to the Druadan.
I think this because in the Hobbit, it says he may be descended from the mountains. The only other people who I found that came from the Mountains are the Druadan. These people also have slight magical ability, which would explain Beorn's ability to turn into a bear.
I am also just wondering what other people think.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree that the Beorn character was one of the most interesting. Super cool as well as at least halfway unique. Anyways, yes, it is achingly possible that the Beorn types are related to the type that you were talking about. But then, with the way that this Tolkien person writes about things with magical type abilities, it would seem that pretty much anything could tap into crazy magical type abilities. Also, these guys got to talk to the Radagast character, so, since he was way more interested in animals than people and the Beorn types were the only humans that he was recorded messing with, they most probably got way more of an opportunity to learn about magical type things. 

I don't remember ever coming up with a crazy theory on where the Beorning types came from. Maybe because there was a superly definitive answer elsewhere that some smarter type person will most probably show up with to tell you about later.  What I do remember coming up with was two theories on where the nasssty hobbitses came from. 

The first one ---> elves ---> Orcs ---> Goblins ---> Hobgoblins ---> nasssty hobbitses (meaning that they have their crazy ability to not get corrupted by things as easily as others because they were able to shrug off the evil that got the elves in the first place). 

The second one ---> Merely that they came from the Beorning types, since they lived in the southern part of that Vale of Anduin area, with the evidence that the superly cool Gollum hero transformed in a bit of an animalic way, which is a type of thing that the Beorning types are capable of. That One Ring thing enhances abilities that come with the person, which is why it messed with Gollum's body in that way. 

Hm. Those last two bits were off topic. sorry about that. Was on a ramble.


----------



## Walter (Oct 25, 2005)

The origin of Beorn? A Berserk, what else?


----------



## Maerbenn (Oct 26, 2005)

From Appendix F:


> Most of the Men of the northern regions of the Westlands were *descended from the Edain of the First Age, or from their close kin*. ... Of this kind were the peoples of the upper vales of Anduin: *the Beornings*, and the Woodmen of Western Mirkwood; and further north and east the Men of the Long Lake and of Dale.


Later Tolkien clarified this with this passage in ‘Cirion and Eorl and the friendship of Gondor and Rohan’ published in _Unfinished Tales_:


> These Northmen were descendants of the same race of Men as those who in the First Age passed into the West of Middle-earth and became the allies of the Eldar in their wars with Morgoth.


together with the following Author’s note:


> The Northmen appear to have been most nearly akin to the third and greatest of the peoples of the Elf-friends, ruled by the House of Hador.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 29, 2005)

Maerbenn: do you agree or not. The quotes you used dont really give an answer


----------

